# I think Our rescue pittie was previously debarked



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning everyone, 

First allow me to apologize for such a lengthy post. 

We just recently rescued a pitbull (2 weeks ago). He is in terrible condition : 20 -25lbs under weight, right now I can visually count every rib, vertebrae and hip bone on his body. Everything is protruding, I cannot wait til he fills in as well as gains some muscle mass. Carson looks like someone photo shopped his head onto another dogs body because his head is pretty large but the rest of his body is very skinny/small. Our vet says he will be a big boy, in his current condition he is 67lbs and he should be weighing anywhere from 85 - 90lbs. 

Carson is also missing part of his tail, ears cropped by someone who clearly was not a vet (our vet said it was most likely done by someone at home), wounds on top of ears from being in a crate probably too small for him, large pressure spots on legs from extended contact on a hard surface and he CANNOT bark - just this raspy chirpy sound. 

Our vet could not feel any scar tissue around his throat, or an incision, but she also said there are other ways to 'de bark' as well. We did blood work on him, and although he physically is severely malnourished. Suffering from the above symptoms I previously mentioned, internally he isn't do so bad (nothing high quality food, supplements and time can't handle). 

It's bad enough the physical condition he is in, but this "de barking" I don't understand why anyone would do this? What is the justification? It truly sounds pitiful. The thing is, this little guy hardly barks at all. 

Albeit, The end result is still a happy one for our boy (Carson) will live out the rest of his life happily in a home that loves him and takes great care of him


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe he was a barker when he was younger and that is why they debarked him...that would be their justification....sad. There are other ways to train a dogs to not bark, no need to debark a dog. 

We'd love to see pictures of him and get updated pics as he progresses. With bully breed dogs seeing some rib is not a bad thing, as these dogs should be leaner and muscular, much like an Olympic swimmer, you can see their ribs and they are in top shape. It sounds like your boy is malnurished but he might not be as severely as you think. You don't want a pudgy dog.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmmm, if they home cropped the dog then I doubt they paid money for de barking. I've had dogs here with damaged larynx from improper collar use. Some would be raspy and some would just chirp.


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi thanks for responding, 

Carson is definitely under weight, but maybe as you said, he is not as severely underweight as I think (going off of our vet). He has a huge rib cage (maybe why he looks so bad?) but trust me when I say his bones protrude significantly. You cannot pat him without feeling every bone. We also have a presa canario and we keep her 106lb frame lean and mean (we keep our dogs on the leaner side, not bulky) which is why it was such a shock when we first picked up Carson, to see him in such a state. 

Just curious, how long before he puts weight on him and we can no longer see every bone in his body? We intend to keep him lean but with muscle and not just skin and bones. He has about 20lbs to put on. I'm hoping by summer he will be in much better shape. I want him to be able to run with me as well as hike! Even now, he's quite the athlete and he isn't anywhere near good condition. 

Well, I loved to post pics but don't believe I have permission? Carson has the sweetest personality, he has already been accepted by our other 2 dogs, as time goes on, it will be great to see them all gel. 

Thanks again for your reply! :cheers:


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

redog said:


> Hmmm, if they home cropped the dog then I doubt they paid money for de barking. I've had dogs here with damaged larynx from improper collar use. Some would be raspy and some would just chirp.


Interesting....my husband suspected such, but we assumed the vet would be able to feel scar tissue? Wow it sure gives me something to think about. We will never know what this guy went through prior, thank god he is in a good home now.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sure you can post pictures! Just upload them to photobucket and copy/paste the IMG code in your post  it's really easy! 

I do agree with Redog, he might have a damaged esophagus :/


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad to hear that Carson will have a 2nd chance at a good life! Thank you for rescuing!

Please post some pics now and progress pics towards making him a healthy boy again.

At 67lbs and underweight, odds are he is of American Bully blood and not ABPT. 67lbs is BIG for an ABPT and 85-90 would be a mutant.


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Sure you can post pictures! Just upload them to photobucket and copy/paste the IMG code in your post  it's really easy!
> 
> I do agree with Redog, he might have a damaged esophagus :/


Thanks for the tip!




URL=http://s271.photobucket.com/user/Mizb5678/media/image_zpsfbc359f8.jpg.html]
 






[/URL]


jpg[/IMG][/URL


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Bless your heart! His eyes look so sweet, im sure he is so thankful your giving him a 2nd chance!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

KFRUGE said:


> Bless your heart! His eyes look so sweet, im sure he is so thankful your giving him a 2nd chance!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, he is a real sweetie. I cannot wait until the "after" pics - hopefully by summer there will be little trace of his pastup:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah is is underweight  poor guy! He looks like a masstiff cross, doesn't look much like a Amstaff or American Pit bull Terrier at all. Both of these breeds MAX weight is 60-65lbs, but most are about 40-50lbs...Looks almost like a Cane Corso mix, which are the weight range of this dog. Whatever he is, glad you have him and can give him a good life!


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah is is underweight  poor guy! He looks like a masstiff cross, doesn't look much like a Amstaff or American Pit bull Terrier at all. Both of these breeds MAX weight is 60-65lbs, but most are about 40-50lbs...Looks almost like a Cane Corso mix, which are the weight range of this dog. Whatever he is, glad you have him and can give him a good life!


Yes, that's the problem not having any history. We have no idea, except if we send in a DNA (which doesn't sound like a bad idea). Not too sure about the cane corso, my presa is very similar to a cane and she towers over Carson. Carson also has a larger head too, and his measurements are 20" at his shoulder and 21" round his neck (and this is while he's under weight). He really is built like block...lol

I'm thinking a DNA test would be great, it would be interesting what I would find!!

Here is another pic of Carson being transferred to another shelter in California. He is a lot heavier here.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Poor guy... He certainly has a look of some Mastiff or Corso (i love those dogs!) blood in there, but like you said, no way to really be sure.

The DNA test are 'fun' but not accurate by any means. You may or may not get any useful information from them.

Glad he is in a place he will get loved and back to health!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm happy it's in you're hands now, keep on the good job


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

DickyT said:


> Poor guy... He certainly has a look of some Mastiff or Corso (i love those dogs!) blood in there, but like you said, no way to really be sure.
> 
> The DNA test are 'fun' but not accurate by any means. You may or may not get any useful information from them.
> 
> Glad he is in a place he will get loved and back to health!


Thanks! I personally thought he had a bit of neopolitan mastiff in him...guess he's our little smorgasbord!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw poor guy I am happy you took him in for some love 
Even though he is really underweight doesn't 20 lbs seem like a lot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Aw poor guy I am happy you took him in for some love
> Even though he is really underweight doesn't 20 lbs seem like a lot?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't really know for sure. I'm just going off what our vet said and also his paperwork from the first shelter when they weighed him in at 82lbs (and claimed he was on the thin side).

We will just keep on feeding him, we only can measure how he looks. We like our dogs on the leaner side (much easier on their frames) so who really knows?!?!? Only time can tell.  up:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

LOTS of "am bullies" max out well past 65lbs....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

So I'm curious, why was he a good weight in the pic of the shelter card but when you got him he is a lot thinner? Did someone else adopt him then return him in this condition?


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> So I'm curious, why was he a good weight in the pic of the shelter card but when you got him he is a lot thinner? Did someone else adopt him then return him in this condition?


Yes, excellent question. He was first picked up as a stray in Carson City, CA (hence his name) and was set to be euthanized. A Canadian rescue group saw his pic and literally saved him hours before being put down. Then they boarded him at another shelter for almost 3 mths before we adopted him and brought him to Canada.

The rescue group had him neutered (the kill shelter wouldn't let him leave without being neutered) and then transferred to another facility where they boarded him (300/mth) until they found a suitable home.

He was definitely MUCH healthier before being boarded. He didn't have a mark on him (other then a bad crop job), we know this because we could clearly see in the earlier pics of him from the paperwork in his file when we picked him up. Since being at the new shelter he had lost 15lbs, and has open sores, calluses and missing part of his tail. All in about 2.5 mths!

We drove 1,500 km round trip in one evening (through a snow storm too I might add...lol) just to pick him up in Shelby, Montana. I was literally shocked at his condition because he looked nothing like his pics. Even his face was saggy (no longer filled out like in his file). He smelled terrible (apparently peed and had diarrhea in his crate on way to meet us). Look so thin and was very happy to get out of the van and into the back seat of our truck. Kept licking our face all the way back home.

It wasn't until we had him home for a few days that we noticed he also couldn't bark, just this raspy, chirpy noise that was barely audible. It's hard to listen to and it sounds painful (I wonder if it is?). Also, even though he is neutered he still has his scrotum sack (has anyone heard of that?). I've never heard of a neutered dog still having his scrotum intact.

Anyhow, I guess it all adds to the mystery... upruns:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Whats so bad about his crop? It actually looks decent.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

poor baby, so glad you saved him!


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Whats so bad about his crop? It actually looks decent.


No, if you could see a better pic it is a pretty good hack job. Our vet said his ears were definitely a "home job" and a poor one at that.

I just tried to take a couple of pics but it was difficult trying to get him to stay still, sorry these are still poor pics but it's the best I could do:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Good on your for rescuing! He'll be good as new in no time

And yea older dogs when neutered will keep their sac. My boy has his bc he was neutered at an older age

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Good on your for rescuing! He'll be good as new in no time
> 
> And yea older dogs when neutered will keep their sac. My boy has his bc he was neutered at an older age
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this made me think of when I showed my 90 y/o grandpa Rocky he said "why the hell does that dog have a mudflap"...and proceeded to point at it. I dont think ive ever laughed so hard in my life!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

KFRUGE said:


> this made me think of when I showed my 90 y/o grandpa Rocky he said "why the hell does that dog have a mudflap"...and proceeded to point at it. I dont think ive ever laughed so hard in my life!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahaha! That's funny

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good job on rescuing your dog! You will be able to tell when he gets to a healthy weight, and I am so pissed at the place that boarded him. WTF were they thinking? Have they been reported? Insane the damage he was put through after being "rescued" so thankful he found you! GREAT job!

I have also heard of a collar screwing up the vocal cord. It wouldn't always develop scar tissue, but since its a rescue who knows, but you ROCK so thanks for helping out this pup!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

KFRUGE said:


> "why the hell does that dog have a mudflap"


:rofl:..................


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

KFRUGE said:


> this made me think of when I showed my 90 y/o grandpa Rocky he said "why the hell does that dog have a mudflap"...and proceeded to point at it. I dont think ive ever laughed so hard in my life!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG - thats hilarious cuz that's exactly what it looks like! :rofl:


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

ames said:


> good job on rescuing your dog! You will be able to tell when he gets to a healthy weight, and I am so pissed at the place that boarded him. WTF were they thinking? Have they been reported? Insane the damage he was put through after being "rescued" so thankful he found you! GREAT job!
> 
> I have also heard of a collar screwing up the vocal cord. It wouldn't always develop scar tissue, but since its a rescue who knows, but you ROCK so thanks for helping out this pup!


Thanks. We are pissed too, My husband is in the process of finding out where/who to contact regarding this. When we contacted the Canadian rescue group, they didn't seem too surprised, she told me it is quite common in the US (remember, this is what was told to me, I DID NOT say that). I was quite surprised at her response but figured she knew more about those types of conditions then I did, since this is the first time I ever rescued outside of Canada.

So far he has put on 3lbs since being with us (2 weeks), he LOVES his raw, even his supplements, he seems really happy to eat good food! But boy, now it costs us 400/mth just to feed our three pups, they eat better then us!! Lol

Anyhow, thanks to you and everyone else for all the support given to Carson in this thread!!! :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, I didn't post earlier, and I've read this thread like 3 different times now... Is it at all possible that Carson is just horse from excessive barking while in the second shelter or in transport? 

Good job on rescuing and I'm sure he'll be back to normal in no time with you and your husband's great care. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't post earlier, and I've read this thread like 3 different times now... Is it at all possible that Carson is just horse from excessive barking while in the second shelter or in transport?
> 
> Good job on rescuing and I'm sure he'll be back to normal in no time with you and your husband's great care. Please keep us updated.


Hi there, I suppose anything is possible, in fact, I hope it's just that he is hoarse. The only time I've ever heard him try to bark was when he is left alone for a few minutes if I have to answer the door, etc, other then that he never barks. He does grunt like a pig when he eats though


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha my boy is a grunter, I swear he is trying to talk. that's awesome! I hope Bev is right and his bog boy bark comes back and it wasn't a permenant injury!


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so proud of you! Rescuing ur new pet is an amazing feeling. I did the same with mine. Love him, kiss him, share him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Some possible insight on the partially missing tail... My cousin volunteers at the local AC pound up in MA. She was telling me a few months ago about a pit who had to have her tail amputated because she damaged it too badly while wagging it in the small concrete runs. The walls were painted red from the dog wagging her tail & smacking the walls with it. 

I'm so glad Carson got a happy ending. How's he doing?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MtnMama said:


> Some possible insight on the partially missing tail... My cousin volunteers at the local AC pound up in MA. She was telling me a few months ago about a pit who had to have her tail amputated because she damaged it too badly while wagging it in the small concrete runs. The walls were painted red from the dog wagging her tail & smacking the walls with it.
> 
> I'm so glad Carson got a happy ending. How's he doing?


I believe that's referred to as "Happy tail". I've never personally experienced it with my dogs but I've heard a few, ahem, "tails" of people who've had dogs with severe happy tail and had to have them amputated as well.


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Carriana said:


> I believe that's referred to as "Happy tail". I've never personally experienced it with my dogs but I've heard a few, ahem, "tails" of people who've had dogs with severe happy tail and had to have them amputated as well.


I'd never heard it called that, it makes total sense though, thanks... 
Poor pups...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I believe that's referred to as "Happy tail". I've never personally experienced it with my dogs but I've heard a few, ahem, "tails" of people who've had dogs with severe happy tail and had to have them amputated as well.


Yes happy tail. A dog at the humane society a few years ago had it bad. They put him and us in the room and little bits of blood were painting the walls and us.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

